# Norfolk Southern Florida Operations



## MattW (Jan 8, 2009)

I'm active on Freight Yard Manager and am trying to find some prototypical train information for Norfolk Southern in Florida. Google hasn't turned up much so I'm asking. I know NS doesn't have much of a presence, but anything would be helpful.

Thanks,

Matt


----------



## Bill Haithcoat (Jan 8, 2009)

MattW said:


> I'm active on Freight Yard Manager and am trying to find some prototypical train information for Norfolk Southern in Florida. Google hasn't turned up much so I'm asking. I know NS doesn't have much of a presence, but anything would be helpful.Thanks,
> 
> Matt


Iam not sure if this helps or not. But looking at an old Southern R.R. passenger timetable there was a route Cincinnati, Lexington,Chattanooga,Atlanta,Macon,Cordele, Tifton,Valdosta, Jacksonville.

There was also a route from Kansas City(Frisco RR) to BIrmingham which became Southern at BIrmngham to Atlanta, Macon,Helen, Jessup,Jacksonville.

Southern did not have tracks south of Jacksonville at that time, all such being Atlantic Coast Line, Seaboard and FEC.

IF this is what you are asking, and you want to know more small towns, let me know.


----------



## George Harris (Jan 9, 2009)

See the Norfolk Southern system map.

www.nscorp.com/nsportal/nscorp/pdf/systemmap2008.pdf

NS mainline into Florida is the line Macon GA - Valdosta GA - Jacksonville. The line going more or less south out of Valdosta is the branch that formerly went to Palatka. I believe that it now stops at about Lake City FL. Jacksonville to Macon and on north to Atlanta and Cincinatti has very heavy traffic.

The line used by the KC Florida Special from Jesup to Jacksonville was on ACL by trackage rights, long ago given up. From Jesup north to Savannah and Hardeeville SC used by the Skyline Special was also on trackage rights on the ACL, also given up.

The Macon to Brusnwick line that was the former route of the KC Florida special is still in place, unsignaled, lightly trafficed. I believe that NS has told the state of Georgia that they would accept passenger trains on this line, but it would take quite a bit of money to get it up to 79 mph operation, not the least, installation of signals on a line that has never had them.


----------



## George Harris (Jan 9, 2009)

Go here for a state rail map, including traffic density maps.

wwwb.dot.ga.gov/dot/plan-prog/intermodal/rail/railmaps.shtml


----------



## MattW (Jan 10, 2009)

Thanks for the info, but I was looking specifically for specific freight trains. I think they still have trackage rights to Palatka, FL and I was real interested in that stretch of line. I know CSX owns the line, but I was also under the impression NS had trackage rights.


----------

